# Liscense Renewal



## BSI_SS4ever (Mar 2, 2008)

I've only been an EMT for about 8 months now, and my license expires December 08. I know we're supposed to be keeping up continuing education credits in order to renew our licenses...Can anyone tell me how that works? I don't want to wait until the last month to try getting everything put together. I'm licensed in the state of Florida. I tried looking at the FL dept. of health (that issues the licenses) website and found no info, but I may have just missed it in the mass of info available.

Much appreciated!


----------



## LucidResq (Mar 3, 2008)

I would suggest talking to the people at the program that you originally took your class through. They're usually pretty knowledgeable about what you need to do and many EMS education programs also offer CE. In the program that I'm currently taking you can purchase a membership with them for like $30 for two years.... they'll track your CE credits and you get a 20% discount on classes. I also know that people can sit in on a regular EMT class for $5 an hour and get CE hours that way. I'm not sure how CE works in FL or in the program you took your EMT through, but your instructors or the program coordinators should be pretty helpful.


----------



## emtbhardy (Mar 31, 2008)

*NR CEU's*

I am a new EMT and I was wondering if can you do all of you CEU's for "NR" online if you don't want to take the refresher class??


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 31, 2008)

http://nremt.org/downloads/EMT.basic.pdf NREMT Reregistration requirments

BSI_SS4ever: There should be some sort of documentation for all of your CEs. Be it a signed log, a certificate, or transcript. If you are given something for a CE, then keep it for documentation. I have a folder where I keep all of my EMT-B cert stuff (course completion, etc). If you have the time too, take a few college courses (there's a list in the document). College courses are worth up to 24 hours of CE, so 2 courses and a refresher will generally mean that you are good to go.

Bhardy: Only 24 hours of the 48 hours and only 10 hours of the refresher (if you choose CEs over a refresher. A state may require a refresher course though) can be done through distance (e.g. online) learning.


----------



## MMiz (Mar 31, 2008)

BSI_SS4ever said:


> I've only been an EMT for about 8 months now, and my license expires December 08. I know we're supposed to be keeping up continuing education credits in order to renew our licenses...Can anyone tell me how that works? I don't want to wait until the last month to try getting everything put together. I'm licensed in the state of Florida. I tried looking at the FL dept. of health (that issues the licenses) website and found no info, but I may have just missed it in the mass of info available.
> 
> Much appreciated!


*DO NOT, AND I REPEAT, DO NOT LET YOUR NREMT license expire!

*If you do, do what you need to do to get it back within a month!

I'm one of those "I'll never leave the state types" that was 100% absolutely sure I would never leave the state.  Because of that, I let it expire.  Here I am, in another state, without an EMT license now.

DO WHAT YOU HAVE TO DO TO RENEW IT!

By the way, welcome to EMTLife!


----------



## VentMedic (Mar 31, 2008)

BSI_SS4ever said:


> I've only been an EMT for about 8 months now, and my license expires December 08. I know we're supposed to be keeping up continuing education credits in order to renew our licenses...Can anyone tell me how that works? I don't want to wait until the last month to try getting everything put together. I'm licensed in the state of Florida. I tried looking at the FL dept. of health (that issues the licenses) website and found no info, but I may have just missed it in the mass of info available.
> 
> Much appreciated!




Ask or email your questions directly to the Florida Dept of Health.

http://www.doh.state.fl.us/mqa/EMT-Paramedic/contact.html

Florida Department of Health
EMT/Paramedic Certification Office
4052 Bald Cypress Way, Bin C85
Tallahassee, FL 32399-3285
Phone (850) 488-0595 
Fax: 850-245-4385
Web: www.doh.state.fl.us/mqa/EMT-Paramedic
E-mail: MQA_EMT-Paramedic@doh.state.fl.us


http://www.doh.state.fl.us/mqa/Renewal/EMT-Paramedic/renew-2501.html



> APPLICANTS WHO RECENTLY RECEIVED THEIR LICENSES
> 
> If this is an EMT or Paramedic's first renewal, a 2 hour HIV/AIDS update and current CPR card is all that is required.



*BUT, WHEN IN DOUBT, CALL TALLAHASSEE!*

www.cebroker.com  is now the preferred CEU tracking system in Florida.


----------

